# The Ford Capri Is Set To Make A Comeback.



## thunderbolt

Just came across this article. It'll be interesting to see if Ford will go ahead with it.


----------



## Boxbrownie

Hmmmm interesting eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JoT

The bonnet isn't long enough and where are the Rostyle wheels??

Come on Ford if you are going to make a Capri get it right


----------



## thunderbolt

Personally, I'd prefer something with a bit more of a passing resemblance to the old Capri, like they did with the Mustang.


----------



## JoT

thunderbolt said:


> Personally, I'd prefer something with a bit more of a passing resemblance to the old Capri, like they did with the Mustang.


Yes I would agree with that, that design reminds me of a Hyundai :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt

JoT said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer something with a bit more of a passing resemblance to the old Capri, like they did with the Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would agree with that, that design reminds me of a Hyundai :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: I agree. Doesn't seem a very original design.


----------



## nursegladys

thunderbolt said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer something with a bit more of a passing resemblance to the old Capri, like they did with the Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would agree with that, that design reminds me of a Hyundai :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: I agree. Doesn't seem a very original design.
Click to expand...

Looks like the sexy Alfa Romeo coupe thingy :blink:


----------



## thunderbolt

nursegladys said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer something with a bit more of a passing resemblance to the old Capri, like they did with the Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would agree with that, that design reminds me of a Hyundai :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: I agree. Doesn't seem a very original design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the sexy Alfa Romeo coupe thingy :blink:
Click to expand...

With the scalloped sides of the BMW Z4 :blink: Looks a bit of a mongerel.


----------



## PhilM

Well I hope Ford listens, it really would help the company if they did.... and it's not like they need help at the moment 

But it's key that they let the RS boys get some time with it


----------



## thunderbolt

rondeco said:


> I think it would sell like hot cakes if they gave it some Mk1 Capri styling cues , those chome finned vents on the front wings,
> 
> bonnet bulge from the 3.0 litre and as Jon says chrome rostyles - but maybe with a modern twist in a 20" size .


Something like this perhaps? Works for me. Nicked net pic.


----------



## JoT

Oh yes :tongue2: I would buy one


----------



## thunderbolt

JoT said:


> Oh yes :tongue2: I would buy one


So would I. It looks stunning. :tongue2:

Found this one based on the Mk2. Nicked pic.










Prefer the Mk1 concept though. Looks more like A Capri. This one looks more BMW 3 series compact to me.


----------



## blackandgolduk

I'd buy one, but only if it came with a complimentary bag of cement in the boot to improve the traction... :lol:


----------



## JoT

blackandgolduk said:


> I'd buy one, but only if it came with a complimentary bag of cement in the boot to improve the traction... :lol:


:lol: how true!! I used two 56lb concrete blocks


----------



## blackandgolduk

JoT said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy one, but only if it came with a complimentary bag of cement in the boot to improve the traction... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: how true!! I used two 56lb concrete blocks
Click to expand...

I had a mate with a $hagged out 3.0L which I took a spin in when I was about 18 and you could pick them up for about 200 quid. Nearly ended up putting the bloody thing through a hedge! :lol:

Great fun though, the poor man's E-type. I once saw a Tickford Capri at a classic car show - that was one nice motor.


----------



## Stanford

JoT said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd buy one, but only if it came with a complimentary bag of cement in the boot to improve the traction... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: how true!! I used two 56lb concrete blocks
Click to expand...

Loved the styling but didn't appreciate the understeer with my MkII - front end in the wet was just a nightmare (obviously needed a bigger engine to hold it down)

My mum's Escort MkI had a bag of ballast in the boot to stop the back end bouncing all over the shop - cheaper than new shocks


----------



## grey

blackandgolduk said:


> I'd buy one, but only if it came with a complimentary bag of cement in the boot to improve the traction... :lol:


I think Citroen and some others do a 'lane change alert' option.

The cement would have been a cheaper 'stay in the same lane under braking' option for the 3 litre Capri. :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

JoT said:


> The bonnet isn't long enough and where are the Rostyle wheels??
> 
> Come on Ford if you are going to make a Capri get it right


are you clarkson in disguise ???? :lol:


----------



## SeattleMike

grey said:


> I think Citroen and some others do a 'lane change alert' option.


I like to call it the "Use your f'ing indicators alert".


----------



## Stan

I remember coming out of the Reg in the early eighties, I only had a licence to ride a motorbike on HMâ€™s highways and had an 18 months old daughter that I needed to transport from the ex- wifeâ€™s place to my house and her granddadâ€™s.

I bought a Plastic Pig (a Reliant Regal 700E) to do the job. The winter of â€™81 was a bugger in the UK, something that we werenâ€™t used to, to be honest. The UK is not equipped to deal with temperatures as low as â€"30 C.

I had very little cash to spare due to my maintenance commitment, but that night I was hungry and needed something hot and tasty to eat. I got out the Plastic Pig and drove down to the local Chippy. I got my order and went out to my steed. At the same time a large chap wearing a short sleeved shirt (showing some impressive tattoos) and Chinos and got into a Capri.

I donâ€™t normally do the gloating thing, let me stress. 

Though, I had a very good laugh watching this macho man trying to get the Crapi out of the gutter, revving the knackers off it and watching the back wheels throw up snow and ice like there was no tomorrow. Tit. 

I put the old â€œKnee Capâ€ into first, kept the revs low and moved into second as soon as she started to roll. Five minutes later I had taken off my Belstaff jacket and sat down to my pie and chips in â€œmar iceâ€.

The thirteen inch wheels made the Regal a better handling "car" than the later Robin with those useless ten inch wheels. 

I donâ€™t know what happened to tattoo man, but I bet his chips went cold quiet quickly.

My Ford KA handles like an original BMC Mini, and it has thirteen inch wheels as a bonus.


----------



## Griff

Stan said:


> I remember coming out of the Reg in the early eighties, I only had a licence to ride a motorbike on HM's highways and had an 18 months old daughter that I needed to transport from the ex- wife's place to my house and her granddad's.
> 
> I bought a Plastic Pig (a Reliant Regal 700E) to do the job. The winter of '81 was a bugger in the UK, something that we weren't used to, to be honest. The UK is not equipped to deal with temperatures as low as -30 C.
> 
> I had very little cash to spare due to my maintenance commitment, but that night I was hungry and needed something hot and tasty to eat. I got out the Plastic Pig and drove down to the local Chippy. I got my order and went out to my steed. At the same time a large chap wearing a short sleeved shirt (showing some impressive tattoos) and Chinos and got into a Capri.
> 
> I don't normally do the gloating thing, let me stress.
> 
> Though, I had a very good laugh watching this macho man trying to get the Crapi out of the gutter, revving the knackers off it and watching the back wheels throw up snow and ice like there was no tomorrow. Tit.
> 
> I put the old "Knee Cap" into first, kept the revs low and moved into second as soon as she started to roll. Five minutes later I had taken off my Belstaff jacket and sat down to my pie and chips in "mar ice".
> 
> The thirteen inch wheels made the Regal a better handling "car" than the later Robin with those useless ten inch wheels.
> 
> I don't know what happened to tattoo man, but I bet his chips went cold quiet quickly.
> 
> My Ford KA handles like an original BMC Mini, and it has thirteen inch wheels as a bonus.


Great memories.

My C1 has 14" wheels

I really miss my rear engine Skoda Estelle 120. It took me ALL over Scotland and Skye without a glitch. WHY WHY did I sell it........I bloody loved that car!!


----------



## SeattleMike

I had a renault 4 in the early 80's. I was once at a petrol station filling up and a guy came over and said "i didnt know they made these with diesels".

Argh, I was filling it with diesel. I topped it up with 4star figuring it would balance out and it ran fine. Or at least as "fine" as it ever ran.

I would have killed for a capri. A 2.8i, like wasshisname in Minder drove.


----------



## Stan

I've driven some right crap in my time, even though I have a decidedly unimpressive fundamental male component, I have never had the desire for a large car.

Maybe it's because I rode motorcycles or maybe I'm just "occurd"? I like cars that that fit my arse like a glove and go around corners like a cat with its arse on fire.

I don't like big cars for the sake of it (the knob issue) but I'd always insist on wheels no less than thirteen inches in diameter.

Tyre type and profile should meet the demand put upon them. 

I like tyres.


----------



## MarkF

I like big cars, I like big seats but you don't get fun like you do with say, a mini.

The new Capri, it looks pathetic, like a Hyundai or a Mazda, like a hybrid/shared platform/across brands fudged design anyway. It's lost all it's "machismo" which surely was it's original raison d'etre, being otherwise a not very good car?

You can't recapture the past, most of these retro cars look crap to me, Mini, Beetle, Jaguar "S" type, all bloated pastiches and all utter rubbish. However, I saw a Fiat 500 locally, same colour as below, I had a good look in and out and I thought it was wonderful.


----------



## nursegladys

MarkF said:


> I like big cars, I like big seats but you don't get fun like you do with say, a mini.
> 
> The new Capri, it looks pathetic, like a Hyundai or a Mazda, like a hybrid/shared platform/across brands fudged design anyway. It's lost all it's "machismo" which surely was it's original raison d'etre, being otherwise a not very good car?
> 
> You can't recapture the past, most of these retro cars look crap to me, Mini, Beetle, Jaguar "S" type, all bloated pastiches and all utter rubbish. However, I saw a Fiat 500 locally, same colour as below, I had a good look in and out and I thought it was wonderful.


I was coming back from Gloucester last week, up past Birminam, along camera alley (M42), when i past a bevvy of beauties driving 5 of these things, they were concentrating on driving in formation that they had totally forgotten about their make-up 

I remember the old fiat 500's you could still drive the thing with the distributor on the wrong way round (well my aunty did at the time :lol: )


----------



## BondandBigM

I am not keen on these retro cars such as mini's, beatles and so on they just look like cartoon versions the originals and I doubt if a new capri would be any different.

In previous years I have owned 7 Capri's 8 if you count one that a previous "M" had when I gave her the job a few years ago. At the time you couldn't get better bang for the buck and the later versions weren't anywhere near as dangerous as some would have you believe.

They last one I had a dabble with was a genuine factory X Pack with tripple webber carbs and was well sorted so even in the snow I would be eating my chips well before a platic pig driver :lol:

I fall into the "like big cars" brigade and for me there was only one step up from a Capri. Some might say another plastic pig but at least it had four wheels and a bit of an engine


----------



## Stan

I must admit, there was a time when I almost asked to join the army, just so that I could get to drive heavy armour. I've always liked tanks, and if the Challenger II had been in service then, I would have done. 

I ended up doing sommat else, mostly because I was told that the Chieftain was a bit of a shed (by an old school friend in the mob). I'm glad I took the trail I did, I got to fly a few times (literally :lol: ) and got some very solid training. But I suspect I would have ended up in a similar job in the end. The armed forces are much better at placing personnel than the retail trade is. 

A car with a wheel in each corner and few luxuries still appeals to me though, my mates at college told me I would never pull a classy bird unless I had a comfy car.

It seems they were right. :lol: h34r:

I want a Lotus 7. 

And, just for Griff, it will have to be painted in BRG and have a Yellow nose cone. I can live with that.


----------



## BondandBigM

Stan said:


> I must admit, there was a time when I almost asked to join the army, just so that I could get to drive heavy armour. I've always liked tanks


 :lol:

My current runabout, not quite a tank but it's getting there.


----------



## Race2theredline

Hope its rear wheel drive 

R2TR


----------



## BondandBigM

Race2theredline said:


> Hope its rear wheel drive
> 
> R2TR


Yes it is and it's diesel so sort of not to bad, the four wheel drive petrol ones are brutal, probably in single figure mpg.


----------

